
Early Signs Coronavirus Outbreak Losing Momentum Globally? - baronmunchausen
https://thesoundingline.com/early-signs-coronavirus-outbreak-losing-momentum-globally/
======
mytailorisrich
Currently the majority of cases are reported in Europe, and it seems to be
reaching in the main countries there. Hence probably the impact on global
figures.

I don't think this means anything globally.

In fact, unless this virus is significantly less potent in warmer climates,
with Africa and India (and the US and Americas as a whole) this seems far from
having reached a global peak.

